# Error while reading USB Stick

## Keruskerfuerst

I get the following error during accessing a USB Stick:

[ 2759.028218] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[ 2759.028231] WARNING: CPU: 5 PID: 3675 at ../fs/block_dev.c:56 __blkdev_put+0x1b7/0x200()

[ 2759.028234] Modules linked in: nls_iso8859_1 nls_cp437 vfat fat uas usb_storage nf_log_ipv6 xt_pkttype nf_log_ipv4 nf_log_common xt_LOG xt_limit joydev hid_generic usbhid btusb btbcm btintel bluetooth af_packet iscsi_ibft iscsi_boot_sysfs ip6t_REJECT xt_tcpudp nf_conntrack_ipv6 nf_defrag_ipv6 ip6table_raw ipt_REJECT iptable_raw xt_CT iptable_filter ip6table_mangle nf_conntrack_netbios_ns nf_conntrack_broadcast nf_conntrack_ipv4 nf_defrag_ipv4 ip_tables xt_conntrack nf_conntrack ip6table_filter ip6_tables x_tables snd_hda_codec_hdmi snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_codec_generic b43 mac80211 snd_hda_intel snd_hda_controller snd_hda_codec cfg80211 snd_hda_core iTCO_wdt ssb mmc_core iTCO_vendor_support snd_hwdep pcmcia pcmcia_core x86_pkg_temp_thermal snd_pcm intel_powerclamp eeepc_wmi coretemp asus_wmi

[ 2759.028290]  sparse_keymap kvm_intel rfkill kvm crct10dif_pclmul crc32_pclmul snd_timer crc32c_intel aesni_intel igb e1000e aes_x86_64 lrw gf128mul ptp sb_edac lpc_ich glue_helper snd dca bcma ablk_helper cryptd pcspkr serio_raw edac_core i2c_i801 mfd_core mei_me mei soundcore pps_core shpchp tpm_infineon tpm_tis processor tpm nouveau sr_mod cdrom video mxm_wmi i2c_algo_bit xhci_pci drm_kms_helper ehci_pci xhci_hcd ehci_hcd ttm usbcore drm usb_common wmi button sg

[ 2759.028337] CPU: 5 PID: 3675 Comm: umount Not tainted 4.1.15-8-pv #1

[ 2759.028339] Hardware name: ASUS All Series/X99-DELUXE, BIOS 2101 11/26/2015

[ 2759.028341]  0000000000000000 ffffffff81a578f7 ffffffff816786b0 0000000000000000

[ 2759.028346]  ffffffff81079291 ffff88081a312800 ffff88081a312978 ffff88081a3128f0

[ 2759.028349]  ffff8800b4cea400 ffff88081a312818 ffffffff81225cd7 ffff88081a312818

[ 2759.028353] Call Trace:

[ 2759.028369]  [<ffffffff810174c5>] dump_trace+0x85/0x330

[ 2759.028374]  [<ffffffff8101785f>] show_stack_log_lvl+0xef/0x180

[ 2759.028379]  [<ffffffff81018dd1>] show_stack+0x21/0x50

[ 2759.028387]  [<ffffffff816786b0>] dump_stack+0x40/0x50

[ 2759.028394]  [<ffffffff81079291>] warn_slowpath_common+0x81/0xb0

[ 2759.028399]  [<ffffffff81225cd7>] __blkdev_put+0x1b7/0x200

[ 2759.028406]  [<ffffffff811f08d7>] deactivate_locked_super+0x47/0x80

[ 2759.028413]  [<ffffffff8120cc3b>] cleanup_mnt+0x3b/0x80

[ 2759.028420]  [<ffffffff81095aa4>] task_work_run+0xd4/0xf0

[ 2759.028429]  [<ffffffff81014ee9>] do_notify_resume+0x69/0x90

[ 2759.028435]  [<ffffffff8167f3c4>] int_signal+0x12/0x17

[ 2759.028447]  [<00007f4a5b5bb087>] 0x7f4a5b5bb087

[ 2759.028450] ---[ end trace c2a915a6fa8873ab ]---

----------

## Roman_Gruber

did you try any live-cd which is a bit older?

I assume you already tried several usb ports.

I assume you already tried it on another linux box

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

......

Has to do with.....

This malfunction software tries to break into my computer.

What can I read out of the lines, which I have posted?

----------

## grin_

This looks like a driver issue. I highly doubt it has anything to do with malfunctioning software trying to break in. Try updating your kernel to a newer version.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Has to do with Mikrosoft and Verfassungsschutz (=......).

!&%$@

Lift off.

Direct to moon.

----------

